# flight deck does not 105?



## huffyhills (Dec 13, 2010)

Shimano fight deck does not fit the 105, is that correct? thanks


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

which 105?

my 5600 brifters are flight deck compatible


----------

